# Silenced P22



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been looking into a silenced p22 just cause itd be nifty to have. On this website http://www.gem-tech.com/outback.html it says "Thread adapters for the Walther P22 and 3/8x24 are available, does that mean a P22 with a threaded barrel will need the adapter as well?

I'm definately a newb with this lol.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You will have to buy another barrel that is threaded on the end and about 1" longer than the one you have. Then they just screw on. The barrel from the factory probly comes in a different thread pitch, and you would need the adaptor to mate it up. Good Luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought I read that the longer barrel version of the Walther with the comp may be threaded already - when you take the comp off. I am not 100% sure on that, though...


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea i thought you could buy the gun with a threaded barrel already, but maybe not, thanks anyways


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

There is an end cap on the P22 muzzle end that screws on and holds everything in place. You can get an adaptor that replaces the end cap and has the standard 1/2 x 28 threads for .22 suppressors on the other end. The muzzle suppressor just screws onto the adaptor.

The adaptor costs about $45 and you can get them from many venders.

Go here http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h74/rfawcs/e2a1487b.jpg and you can see what mine looks like. If you can't get to the photo let me know.


----------



## Jsstritz (Sep 26, 2006)

i JUST bought this setup this past weekend. im SO very happy with it so far! Im in the process of working through my Class Three paperwork and extras, however i can take home the P22 this upcoming saturday. the Tac 65 suppressor will have to sit at the dealer for about 90 days til i get my class 3 tax stamp approved. i've already put 900 rounds through this little gun at the range with NO problems whatsoever! and its SO quiet with the can on there! :mrgreen: i've been researching for a while, and while the P22 is very picky with ammo, it performs flawlessly with CCI Mini-mags and Subsonic ammo. at 4.79 a box from walmart its SO cheap to shoot this gun.


----------

